# Moisturizer recommendations



## pink_lily002 (Nov 24, 2008)

Hey ladies!  As a result of the acne medication I'm on, my skin is extremely dry, red, and flaky in some areas.  What would be a good moisturizer that's not too expensive, has an SPF of at least 25 in it, and won't clog pores?  I currently use Garnier Nutritioniste Anti-Sun Damage moisturizer with an SPF of 29.  It's very lightweight, but I think it may not be enough.  I'll be seeing my derm Dec. 16th for a follow-up.

A few weeks ago I posted about my first trip to the dermatologist and mentioned that she prescribed me Ziana.  The results in the first few weeks were amazing, and my skin has only cleared up more!  Some of the side effects include hyperpigmentation, so some old acne scars are more visible, and the dry skin I mentioned above is also another side effect.  Aside from some of the red areas, my skin tone has evened significantly.

Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## abbyquack (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm bumping this thread b/c I'm also wondering what moisturizer you ladies recommend? I'm looking for a non-greasy yet moisturizing formula. I have been using Clinique Dramatically Different Lotion for the past year and I love it EXCEPT that they use mineral oil! Which is gross and used in lower end moisturizers. In reality it's not really doing anything good but keeping me from being dry. I want a moisturizer that will contribute to healthy skin. Any recs?


----------



## leenybeeny (Dec 1, 2008)

I find it hard to find a moisturizer with a high SPF that doesn't clog pores if it is a thick cream.  So instead, use Jojoba oil, then apply a lightweight SPF cream overtop


----------



## kimmae17 (Dec 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pink_lily002* 

 
_Hey ladies!  As a result of the acne medication I'm on, my skin is extremely dry, red, and flaky in some areas.  What would be a good moisturizer that's not too expensive, has an SPF of at least 25 in it, and won't clog pores?  I currently use Garnier Nutritioniste Anti-Sun Damage moisturizer with an SPF of 29.  It's very lightweight, but I think it may not be enough.  I'll be seeing my derm Dec. 16th for a follow-up.

A few weeks ago I posted about my first trip to the dermatologist and mentioned that she prescribed me Ziana.  The results in the first few weeks were amazing, and my skin has only cleared up more!  Some of the side effects include hyperpigmentation, so some old acne scars are more visible, and the dry skin I mentioned above is also another side effect.  Aside from some of the red areas, my skin tone has evened significantly.

Thanks in advance for any help!_

 
ahhhh side effect is hyperpigmentation??? what???  
i am on ziana as well, and my skin sounds just like yours.  VERY dry and flaky.  not cute.  at times i feel likemy old zits were easier to cover than dry patches!   my forhead looks perfect but they around my mouth i am VERY dry. 
do u use ziana alone at night????  thats what i was instructed and its so difficult becuase thats why i feel my skin is so dry.  i bought dermalogica intensive moisture balance and its pretty good but i could use something richer.  the dermalogica people recomended  "super rich repair" for people using ziana and other retanoids.  i havent gotten it yet tho because i ordered it at a  pre sale to get 10% off.  i will update when i get it.


----------



## pink_lily002 (Dec 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmae17* 

 
_ahhhh side effect is hyperpigmentation??? what???  
i am on ziana as well, and my skin sounds just like yours.  VERY dry and flaky.  not cute.  at times i feel likemy old zits were easier to cover than dry patches!   my forhead looks perfect but they around my mouth i am VERY dry. 
do u use ziana alone at night????  thats what i was instructed and its so difficult becuase thats why i feel my skin is so dry.  i bought dermalogica intensive moisture balance and its pretty good but i could use something richer.  the dermalogica people recomended  "super rich repair" for people using ziana and other retanoids.  i havent gotten it yet tho because i ordered it at a  pre sale to get 10% off.  i will update when i get it._

 
Yep, hyper-pigmentation can be one of the side effects!  There's one spot that's particularly annoying.  I had a small breakout above my lip when I first started using Ziana, and while the breakout went away very quickly, there's still a mark, just no zit!  It's kind of like a freckle or beauty mark now, but it drives me nuts!

I do use Ziana alone at night.  According to my derm, using other products with it can diminish the medicine's effects and irritate your skin if the other products being used contain salicylic acid or benzoyl peroxide.  I'll have to look into the moisturizer you mentioned.  Can you find that at department stores or Sephora?


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 2, 2008)

I've had issues with almost every moisturizer I have ever used. They all irritated my skin or made it break out. 

Then - I tried a sample of Chanel Hydramax! I will NEVER use any other moisturizer ever again. I know, I know, it may be a little more expensive - but it works. I've always had dry sensitive skin - not any more. And, I've used it for almost a year - & still love it. A bonus -it has the best smell.

Adina - one of the mods here - uses this & loves it too.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Dec 2, 2008)

Try the Pond's Dry Skin Cream! It's the best! It keeps your skin hydrated and it's suitable for sensitive skin and it doesn't clog pores.


----------



## genduk26 (Dec 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pink_lily002* 

 
_Hey ladies!  As a result of the acne medication I'm on, my skin is extremely dry, red, and flaky in some areas.  What would be a good moisturizer that's not too expensive, has an SPF of at least 25 in it, and won't clog pores?  I currently use Garnier Nutritioniste Anti-Sun Damage moisturizer with an SPF of 29.  It's very lightweight, but I think it may not be enough.  I'll be seeing my derm Dec. 16th for a follow-up.

A few weeks ago I posted about my first trip to the dermatologist and mentioned that she prescribed me Ziana.  The results in the first few weeks were amazing, and my skin has only cleared up more!  Some of the side effects include hyperpigmentation, so some old acne scars are more visible, and the dry skin I mentioned above is also another side effect.  Aside from some of the red areas, my skin tone has evened significantly.

Thanks in advance for any help!_

 
I also have acne problems & i have oily face. my doctor prescribed me Erythromycin & Retin-A. These medicine make my face dry for sometimes. So I use Dior Capture Totale Crème to moisturizer my face. Yes, it's very expensive but it's very worth. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_I've had issues with almost every moisturizer I have ever used. They all irritated my skin or made it break out. 

Then - I tried a sample of Chanel Hydramax! I will NEVER use any other moisturizer ever again. I know, I know, it may be a little more expensive - but it works. I've always had dry sensitive skin - not any more. And, I've used it for almost a year - & still love it. A bonus -it has the best smell.

Adina - one of the mods here - uses this & loves it too._

 
I have read your posts, you love chanel skincare products.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i think we are in the same page, i like dior & chanel skincare products. true, it's very expensive but they are the best skincare (IMO).


----------



## kimmae17 (Dec 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pink_lily002* 

 
_Yep, hyper-pigmentation can be one of the side effects!  There's one spot that's particularly annoying.  I had a small breakout above my lip when I first started using Ziana, and while the breakout went away very quickly, there's still a mark, just no zit!  It's kind of like a freckle or beauty mark now, but it drives me nuts!

I do use Ziana alone at night.  According to my derm, using other products with it can diminish the medicine's effects and irritate your skin if the other products being used contain salicylic acid or benzoyl peroxide.  I'll have to look into the moisturizer you mentioned.  Can you find that at department stores or Sephora?_

 

i got my dermalogica products at blue mercury.  which is a chain that carries skin care and some makeup.  they are having a christmas sale on dec 9 where if youspend 100 you get 10% off if you spend 200 you get 20% so i went to the presale and put aside the dermalogica stuff, i cant wait to go pick it up (and you get toonnnns of free stuff at the sale)


----------



## 2nigurl (Dec 3, 2008)

Neostrata have great products for problem skins, why dont u try to check it out...


----------



## pink_lily002 (Dec 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmae17* 

 
_i got my dermalogica products at blue mercury.  which is a chain that carries skin care and some makeup.  they are having a christmas sale on dec 9 where if youspend 100 you get 10% off if you spend 200 you get 20% so i went to the presale and put aside the dermalogica stuff, i cant wait to go pick it up (and you get toonnnns of free stuff at the sale)_

 
I just googled it and found a bunch of places in my area that carry it (spas mostly), but there's an actual Blue Mercury location at the Inner Harbor in Baltimore, so maybe I'll trek down there one day to check it out!  Thanks!


----------



## pink_lily002 (Dec 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *2nigurl* 

 
_Neostrata have great products for problem skins, why dont u try to check it out..._

 
It seems most of their products require a doctor's prescription!  I'll add it to my list of things to discuss with my derm when I see her in a couple days, thanks!


----------

